# Solved: Wireless Connection - Limited connectivity - Vista



## Steph_Relle (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey,

I have a _slight_ problem with my wireless connection.

I get a signal but it says limited connectivity, the light that indicates the wireless is active ( on the router) is on strongly - no flickering and whatnot-.

but i can't access the internet wireless-ly.

= (

any suggestions.

Oh and i have tried all the workarounds suggested on the microsoft site.

Ta

Steph


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If your network is secured, try disabling encryption on the router until you get a successful connection.

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Steph_Relle (Jul 9, 2007)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Steph
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : BigPond

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : BigPond
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Speedstream Ethernet USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A3-DA-C5-6F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e50d:ee93:9d10:86c5%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 26 August 2007 5:08:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 19 December 2012 12:33:39 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301994915
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
10.0.0.138
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7D-8C-1E-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b8dc:1788:f1ca:3cd3%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 139.168.120.73(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 61.9.194.49
61.9.195.193
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : BigPond
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-D6-9F-68
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{4BEB7784-E6AB-4374-91F0-809F6CC0A
75F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:139.168.120.73%14(Preferre
d)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 61.9.194.49
61.9.195.193
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : BigPond
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.BigPond
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:10.0.0.7%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
10.0.0.138
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1826:1496:7457:87b6%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:8ba8:7849::8ba8:7849(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 61.9.194.49
61.9.195.193
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

I'm not sure about the encryption... (dumb question ahead!) Do you mean the WEP key?
>.>

I really don't wanna break it because it runs the desktop comps via Ethernet


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

By encryption I mean WEP or WPA or WPA2. Ethernet connections are not encrypted--I guess the thinking is that you can easier detect somebody trying to connect to your router via ethernet. 

But your ipconfig showed another problem, before worrying about encryption.

Your ethernet is using a dynamic connection to a router with LAN address 10.0.0.138. Your wireless is using a static PUBLIC IP address with no Gateway specified. Assuming that you are trying to wirelessly connect to your router change the TCP/IP Properties of the wireless connection to 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto.' If still no connection, then disable encryption on the router and try that way.


----------



## Steph_Relle (Jul 9, 2007)

oooooooooooooohhhhhhh

-happy girl-

I am unsure exactly what i did

but

It works now

Thankyou so much

n.n

<3 lol some e-Love for you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. Please mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------



## AyaGrant (Oct 30, 2007)

I am having problems with my connection also. I can go to various sites and my connection is fine. Its says local and internet, but when I go to one site in particular...MySpace I loose my connection and it says local only. And now that I am on this site it say local connection only!!! I did what you told the above member to do...use the run command and type inconfig/all and these are my results....I need some help. This is frustrating!!!! Oh yeMicrosoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>
C:\Windows\system32>upconfig/all
'upconfig' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Windows\system32>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ms-Aya-Toshiba
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E3-F9-64-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3cc8:8729:643a:33ab%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 30, 2007 3:16:36 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 31, 2007 3:16:36 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251664099
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mc.at.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Etherne
t NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-F4-7B-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.mc.at.cox.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.3%21(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e388:2c38:2946:3f57:fefc(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c38:2946:3f57:fefc%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>ah one more thing, when I go to diagnose my problem automatically it says that there could be a problem with my DNS www.microsoft.com


----------

